# Australia...



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2012)

The country that call random people mate, and call their mates cunts 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

And the Southern Cross is part of the flag.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The country that call random people mate, and call their mates cunts
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Fair dinkum mate
lotta septic tanks on this board
buncha cants


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2012)

^this 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't forget the boxing kangaroos...




​


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 9, 2012)

azza...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Don't forget the boxing kangaroos...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Get the fuck out of my face with that camera...


----------



## malk (Nov 9, 2012)

Aussis are sound as..Campo's my fav...big headed cunt.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy_TB6onHVE


----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

All this Aussie talk makes me wanna look like zyzz and become a sickcunt lmao


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

 ...................... Ya mirrin me bra? bra...........................


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 9, 2012)

Fosters... to help make your cunt a little more tolerable.

There are more than 150 million sheep in Australia, and only some 20 million people


----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

charley said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...................... Ya mirrin me bra? bra...........................



Don't be a sadcunt brah


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

in aussie speak i think ag would be a yobbo wing-ding


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 9, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>



His son recorded that according to him. Disturbing lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Adam Hills - Australian accents - YouTube


----------



## secdrl (Nov 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> All this Aussie talk makes me wanna look like zyzz and become a sickcunt lmao




 Where dat nigga been?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Don't be a sadcunt brah



y u mad, brah?


----------



## CG (Nov 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Where dat nigga been?



Heart attack at a bath house in Thailand in April. He's been dead brah. Forever mirin lol


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Travelling OZ in the new year, looking forward to meeting some sick cunts brahs


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Travelling OZ in the new year, looking forward to meeting some sick cunts brahs



You'll experience rape first hand 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> azza...



you are dead to me now! NOW TAKE THAT BACK!


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Travelling OZ in the new year, looking forward to meeting some sick cunts brahs



u see a black fella, call him a boong, they like that!


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ill rape your arse first bitch


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Ill rape your arse first bitch



 . . .you pasty scungy pommie cunts couldnt rape a cat with it's head in a gumboot


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

*Don't forget the Aussie Hotties...*

*Don't forget the Aussie Hotties...

As many times as I've visited Aus I never cease to be ammazed by the high caliber hotness of the women...*



​


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 10, 2012)

^captain


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 10, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> ^captain


Slight case of gyno


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *Don't forget the Aussie Hotties...
> 
> As many times as I've visited Aus I never cease to be ammazed by the high caliber hotness of the women...*
> 
> ...





you can tell they still work out more than aZZa lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

Socrates said:


> you can tell they still work out more than aZZa lol



It's a great workout carrying a bucket of water on your head for miles.
Running from dingos is excellent cardio.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 10, 2012)

In Oz political correctness has gone mad, mate.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bill hicks on Australia ............


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 10, 2012)

You assholes are jealous of Australia..and for the record i hate abo?s or boongs?.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You assholes are jealous of Australia..and for the record i hate abo?s or boongs?.




^^^ Self hating abbo


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> In Oz political correctness has gone mad, mate.



This Jew may have a point 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## malk (Nov 11, 2012)

pommes vs wallabies next weekend.. biggest sporting event of the year in Wales


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

malk said:


> pommes vs wallabies next weekend.. biggest sporting event of the year in Wales



Aussies will lose, then sack their coach. You welsh should pick him up, he's the best in the world after Graham Henry.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

Australian Rugby cant even score a single solitary try??..QLD Reds team by itself could do better


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

There are cunts, then their are Queenslanders 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## malk (Nov 11, 2012)

Blue team by its self could do better...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> There are cunts, then their are Queenslanders



Is there any seriousness to this? Or is this good-natured ribbing? I asked because I've seen other Australian put-down on Queenslanders.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2012)

malk said:


>



This moment is made of 100% win. This is the better part of humanity.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 12, 2012)

Hot ozzie chick.


----------



## malk (Nov 12, 2012)

Hot Welsh chick..


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

*Did I mention boxing kangaroos?*


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

malk said:


> Hot ozzie chick.



Lol at Kylie. I'm more of a Megan gale fan







Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought there were no Australian women ?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I thought there were no Australian women ?



And I thought you were an Australian woman?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I thought there were no Australian women ?



There are no Australian women who would touch your cawk. Or Azza's voluntarily 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

your mad cause QLD wins everything, 7 state of origins in a row for starters??..and we have more sun and good looking girls, even the schools are nice...


----------



## malk (Nov 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol at Kylie. I'm more of a Megan gale fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is she in neighbours?? that shows got all the hot chicks!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 13, 2012)

*
Australia, where even the Kangaroos are gay...*


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

